# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Uzbekistán avisa que la rotura de la presa más alta del mundo produciría un tsunami 10 veces mayor que el de Japón

## Luján

http://blogs.lainformacion.com/futur...r-al-de-japon/



> *Uzbekistán avisa que la rotura de la presa más alta del mundo produciría un “tsunami” 10 veces mayor que el de Japón*
> 
> *14 julio 2011* - 14:04 - Autor: Daniel Civantos
> 
> Con 300 metros de altura, la *presa de Nurek*, *en Tayikistán*, es considerada desde 1980 (año en que se finalizó) la presa más alta del mundo. Pero será por poco tiempo; lo que tarde en finalizarse totalmente su hermana de *la presa de Rogun*, que se encuentra a 110 km al este de la capital, Dushanbe, en el río Vaksh. Cuando se corte la cinta, está planeado que *alcance una cota de 335 metros*, el equivalente a un rascacielos de 105 plantas.
> Para un país montañoso con cientos de glaciares, pero sin apenas hidrocarburos en su subsuelo, el aprovechamiento de la energía del agua es vital. *Tayikistán es el país más pobre de la región de Asia Central* y la escasez crónica de energía, desde que Uzbekistan en 2009 le corto el acceso a su electricidad, ha afectado a su economía. Tanto que es demasiado lastre para superar ese 60% de umbral de la pobreza al que sus habitantes se enfrentan.
> Ahora más que nunca, el gobierno está decidido a garantizar su autosuficiencia energética construyendo la presa más alta de nuestro planeta, un enorme proyecto que ya se pensó en la época soviética para intentar captar energía hidroeléctrica. *“El futuro de nuestra economía y la respuesta a los problemas sociales del país está vinculado a Rogun”*, sentenció en 2010 el primer ministro de Tayikistán, *Akil Akilov*.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## perdiguera

Hay que ver cómo se ven las cosas según sean los intereses qaue se tengan.
Según dice la noticia, ya debería estar produciendo electricidad.
Gracias Luján por la información.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Desde luego, un efecto dominó con Rogun y Nurek sería tremendo  :EEK!: 

Lo que sí espero es que los estudios se hagan con rigor y que la presa se construya con una estructura y materiales adecuados.




> Hay que ver cómo se ven las cosas según sean los intereses qaue se tengan.


Eso siempre lo ha habido, lo hay, y siempre lo habrá.

----------


## perdiguera

> Desde luego, un efecto dominó con Rogun y Nurek sería tremendo 
> 
> Lo que sí espero es que los estudios se hagan con rigor y que la presa se construya con una estructura y materiales adecuados.
> 
> 
> 
> ....


Por lo que leo en la noticia y se ve en fotos parece que han adoptado alguna que otra medida, seguro que más, entre otras cosas la han hecho de materiales sueltos, mucho más resistente a movimientos sísmicos, por su deformabilidad, que una rígida.
Lo que pasa es que los de abajo quieren el agua, no que se queden con ella los de arriba.
¿A que os suena?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por lo que leo en la noticia y se ve en fotos parece que han adoptado alguna que otra medida, seguro que más, entre otras cosas la han hecho de materiales sueltos, mucho más resistente a movimientos sísmicos, por su deformabilidad, que una rígida.
> Lo que pasa es que los de abajo quieren el agua, no que se queden con ella los de arriba.
> *¿A que os suena?*


De sobra. Para algo existen los acuerdos, pero en este tipo de países dudo que estén dispuestos a ello...  :Confused:

----------


## Luján

> Por lo que leo en la noticia y se ve en fotos parece que han adoptado alguna que otra medida, seguro que más, entre otras cosas la han hecho de materiales sueltos, mucho más resistente a movimientos sísmicos, por su deformabilidad, que una rígida.
> Lo que pasa es que los de abajo quieren el agua, no que se queden con ella los de arriba.
> ¿A que os suena?


La que se ve en la imagen es la de Nurek, que ya está construida desde hace tiempo. La nueva, no dice cómo será.

Aparte de la guerra del agua, hay una guerra política. Uzbekistán dejó sin suministro eléctrico a Tayikistán, y éste se decide a autosuministrarse y, de paso, dejar seco a su vecino.

Si es que ni en "la que se avecina" son peores vecinos.

----------

